# Honda CR-V Cargo Area Install



## rbenz27 (Mar 9, 2006)

Figured I'd share what I have right now.

http://s52.photobucket.com/albums/g13/rbenz27/car audio/

I'm about to make a change though. Instead of the two amps stacked on top each other, I'll install them in a way where I can easily access both of them. I've also changed to a smaller sub which only requires a 0.75 cu. ft enclosure. 

I think the best way would be to raise the floor of the entire cargo area by about 2 inches or so. I'm still measuring it all out and planning the layout for the new false floor.


----------



## edwelly (Mar 29, 2006)

How does this sound? I am getting ready to install a 10" sub and amp in my wifes 2002 CRV and looking for ideas. The amp will power a MB Quart 6.5 component set for fronts and a TC+2 sub for rear. 
Thanks!!!


----------



## rbenz27 (Mar 9, 2006)

I'm happy with it. The current enclosure is estimated at 0.9. The sub gets pretty loud and I can feel it in my chest. SQ wise, the sub integrates well with the frontstage and does not pull the sound to the rear. The only reason I'm changing it is because I want the ability to easily switch amps in case I get the upgrade bug or make a few adjustments on the sub amp if needed.


----------



## rbenz27 (Mar 9, 2006)

I figured I'd put the roll of Raamat I got from ArcL100 to good use and deaden the car some more. I already have a layer of Dynamat in the wheel well area so the project would be to deaden the sides and add another layer on top of the wheel well.

This is what I have to work with:



























I was pleasantly surprised to see some deadener already applied to the sides. Here's a shot of the trim panel. Honda did a decent job of padding it up to I think.









4 hours later and its into the wee hours of the morning.... Yep it took me that long since its my first time doing it DIY style hehe.



























I added a layer of ensolite on the wheel well and on the side panels to finish it off. I was too tired to take some pics lol. I still have to do the right side of the cargo area and will work on that tonight.


----------



## honfatboy (Jul 4, 2005)

Could you tell me about your front stage set up? How deep is the front speaker location? Was it hard to fit the midbasses?

Also, I thought the spare tire was on the tailgate of CR-Vs. Is that the spare tire well for the sub?

Thanks!


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

I agree, honda/acura did a good job with sound deadening back there.


----------



## rbenz27 (Mar 9, 2006)

honfatboy said:


> Could you tell me about your front stage set up? How deep is the front speaker location? Was it hard to fit the midbasses?
> 
> Also, I thought the spare tire was on the tailgate of CR-Vs. Is that the spare tire well for the sub?
> 
> Thanks!


Front stage setup is Lotus RW165 in the stock location on the doors. They were able to fit using a .75 MDF baffle, not much room though with the windows down. A W18NX might fit but I'll have to measure to be sure.

The spare tire is on the tailgate. Honda just made additional room in the back should the driver decide to put another spare tire inside the car I guess.


----------



## invecs (Jul 30, 2005)

Nice gear you've got there. How's the Alto?


----------



## rbenz27 (Mar 9, 2006)

invecs said:


> Nice gear you've got there. How's the Alto?


Thanks. I like it a lot. I haven't been able to listen to it lately since I'm going on weeks without a sub amp lol.


----------



## invecs (Jul 30, 2005)

Hmmm...are you pushing through with the sinfoni for your sub?


----------



## rbenz27 (Mar 9, 2006)

invecs said:


> Hmmm...are you pushing through with the sinfoni for your sub?


Lol... I need to play with the box and fill it with some polyfill to smoothen out the response. A reputable source told me I should concentrate more on the enclosure than the amp 

I would still need an amp to power it though so we'll see...


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

Loose pollyfill did wonders for my set up.


----------

